# Help me find these boots!!



## miss sha (Jul 6, 2009)

I just found this picture when randomly browsing the internet and I've fallen in LOVE with the boots the girl is wearing!







I absolutely love boots like that and I think these are my holy grail motorcycle boots! The picture is from a H&M photoshoot/catalog/I don't know what. If anyone knows EXACTLY what boots these are, please please please let me know! I've gotta have 'em!​


----------



## User38 (Jul 6, 2009)

don't know exactly but they do look like the old Doc Marten's biking boots!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry I'm no help but DAMN those are hot. Since it's an ad for H&M, maybe it'll show up in their stores sooner or later? Finding the perfect pair of motorcycle boots is such a pain in the ass..


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 8, 2009)

check aldo


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2009)

Steve Madden Frencchh

$159.99
Available in 3 colors/finishes


SteveMadden - FRENCCHH BROWN DISTRESSED women's boot flat western <<<click!



The black looks like what you are looking for.

Good Luck 
HTH!


----------



## miss sha (Jul 10, 2009)

Unfortunately this ad is from a blog post dated back to late 2007, so I'm guessing this ad is from the fall/winter 2007 collection which would've been out around then.

DILLIGAF thanks for the link but I don't think those are the same boots. The toe should be rounder and the triangular insert around the top buckle comes down further.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have these they are not quite the same but i love them...and I got mine very cheap at DSW for like $80 

Frye - Shoes, Bags, Watches - Zappos.com


----------



## miss sha (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are nice, thanks for the tip, Tish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figure since the picture is 2 years old I probably won't find the EXACT pair. I'm going to scour Zappos for "engineer boots" and DSW had a couple of nice pair. I'll probably have better luck when the weather starts getting colder.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

^If you really LOVE those boots and absolutely must have them then I highly recommend that you head to Shoewawa and ask Ms.Shoewawa about them. A few years ago I was obsessed with finding the boots worn by the main character in that movie Silent Hill and I eventually found them thanks to Shoewawa! >_<

Here is a link:

Shoewawa: Ask Ms Shoewawa


----------



## miss sha (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ *whisperwhisper* What WERE those boots, actually?


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

^They were John Fluevog (OMG LOVEEE his shoes) "Rosabelle" boots from his Fellowship line. Here is my original post with a picture:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f175/m...l-boots-62723/


----------

